# Semi-sugarsweet tutorial



## x0besoz (Apr 5, 2009)

i took into consideration people saying that i should do a tutorial so i tried it today this is my first time but i hope this helps someone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 everyone does things their own way this is how i do mine ....

 sooo not showing you guys my naked face lol and im pretty sure everyone everyone has their routine down packed




moisurtized, primed, based, powdered 
 i have udpp on my eyes i've outlined the bottom of my eyebrows
and traced that with a white kohl and blended it out for a highlight









i used Vanilla pigment with a sephora brush to highlight my brow bone and stupid faces lol









than i used red velvet shadestick as a base on my lid and blended it out with my finger because i find that the warmth helps it melt into the skin better than a brush will









next i used mixing medium to dampen a fluffy brush and applied melon pigment to the inner corner of my eye









with the same brush i packed on expensive pink over red velvet shadestick stopping at the crease









with another angled fluffy brush i applied dear cupcake eyeshadow in the crease and blended it upward towards my brow highlight









with a crease brush i put mufe 92 eyeshadow in the outer v and blended it inward 













with the same crease brush i applied sketch in the crease and blended it in and than i deepened the outer v by applying sign and sealed shadow and blending it in









i used my rimmel eye kohl dipped in fluidline to tightline and line my waterline









i used the penultimate liner to line my eyes 













i applied 1 coat of mascara to my eyelashes while the glue got tacky on the eyelash band





tada!!! done with eyes oh and i did my brows somewhere along the line lol  now onto my face
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












i used my hello kitty 109 brush to apply emote blush in the hollows of my cheek to contour than i used a 187se to apply nuance blush above and blend it in













i used perfect topping msf with a 168? brush to highlight and used the same brush to apply BE tropical radiance and fix+ all over my face to blend and not to look pasty lol









than i applied lollipop loving lipstick and wonderstruck lusterglass on ur lips and i'm done!!!!!!!!!!





 and than i went back and add sally girl cupcake pink glitter just on ur lid!






now i'm done lol!!!


----------



## kaliraksha (Apr 5, 2009)

That's so pretty, I love all the colors you used.


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Apr 5, 2009)

gorgeous! thanks for the tut!


----------



## freshxsoul (Apr 5, 2009)

I love the tut ! 
The colors look amazing together. 
I have to give this a try :]

Thanks doll


----------



## Lizzie (Apr 5, 2009)

Super pretty!


----------



## gigiopolis (Apr 6, 2009)

LOVE this! Expensive Pink looks soooooooo good over Red Velvet Shadestick!


----------



## Vixxan (Apr 6, 2009)

Very pretty. Thanks


----------



## BitBitBabiGirl (Apr 6, 2009)

I Love looks that use the melon pigment. It's so gorgeous. Jut like this tutorial.


----------



## moonlit (Apr 6, 2009)

thanks for sharing! love the look..


----------



## ShugAvery2001 (Apr 6, 2009)

gonna have to get that melon piggie!

Love the look

BRAVO


----------



## Blueeyesangel18 (Apr 6, 2009)

beautiful look the tutorial was really helpful


----------



## Zeastlake (Apr 6, 2009)

How did you depot Nuance? I thought the mineralize blushes couldn't be depotted? 

Great look!


----------



## Khalia25 (Apr 6, 2009)

Wow. You chose the perfect colors for this look! This is PERFECT. And I love the funny faces...lol...I laugh cause I understand. I would've been doing the same thing.


----------



## The_N (Apr 6, 2009)

amazing color combo. good job on the tut! =)


----------



## kariii (Apr 6, 2009)

Wow, expensive pink over red velvet, didn't think about that! So pretty.

ALSO , add onto wishlist:
-Melon piggie
-wonderstruck lippie (looooks sooo good over lollipop lovin')


----------



## x0besoz (Apr 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Zeastlake* 

 
_How did you depot Nuance? I thought the mineralize blushes couldn't be depotted? 

Great look!_

 
nuance was my go to blush last summer like everyday so eventually the dome went down lol so i depotted it 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Khalia25* 

 
_Wow. You chose the perfect colors for this look! This is PERFECT. And I love the funny faces...lol...I laugh cause I understand. I would've been doing the same thing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i felt like i looked dumb in the straight faces so i made even dumber faces lol but atleast theyre funny and keep the mood light not serious

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kariii* 

 
_Wow, expensive pink over red velvet, didn't think about that! So pretty.

ALSO , add onto wishlist:
-Melon piggie
-wonderstruck lippie (looooks sooo good over lollipop lovin')_

 
this was actually trial and error yesterday lol and ive had wonderstruck for a while and i used it yesterday for the first time but thats mo go to combo now lol and i dont use melon as often but i think they would look great on u l


----------



## AmandDUR (Apr 6, 2009)

i LOVE this!


----------



## Brie (Apr 7, 2009)

love it i just gave it a [email protected]!!!


----------



## *shopaholic* (Apr 7, 2009)

Gorgeous!! I love Expensive Pink over Red Velvet and Wonderstruck over Lollipop Loving!


----------



## annielise (Apr 8, 2009)

Oh wow Red Velvet and Expensive Pink look amazing!!!  I gotta try this sometime.


----------



## yummy411 (Apr 9, 2009)

omg! i'm a glitter freak so it's almost better than adding lashes!!! great look and the lip colors is hawt! will try soon!


----------



## macedout (Jun 22, 2009)

what technique did u use to apply the glitter? tips pls! i just bought the stuff at sallys..thx


----------



## malteze_bubbleg (Jun 23, 2009)

what a pretty look, youre gorgeous!!! you did a great job, cant wait to see more tutorials!!!!


----------



## brianjenny17 (Jun 23, 2009)

pretty


----------



## jdepp_84 (Jun 23, 2009)

I just love what you did on your cheeks!


----------



## AliVix1 (Jun 23, 2009)

um wow thanks for the tut!!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Jun 24, 2009)

wow really nice, i love the colors and u look very pretty


----------



## A Ro (Jun 25, 2009)

a) I LOVE this look. The colors are SO pretty!
b) your expressions are cracking me up lol!

Thanks for sharing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







.


----------



## bonnie<3 (Jul 29, 2010)

freakin amazing. i spent like an hour looking at all of your FOTD's because they're all so beautiful!!!


----------



## rhondavancouver (Jul 29, 2010)

Gorgeous! Makes me want to use my only shadestick more... I hardly ever use it because it goes on quite chalky, even when I use my fingers to blend it... perhaps it's just the one I've got.

Anyway. Red Velvet looks gorgeous on you, and the pink tone really brings out your blue eyes!!!


----------



## PeachTwist (Aug 29, 2010)

Gorgeous!


----------



## pink4ever (Sep 9, 2010)

The whole face is so pretty! I'm dying to get my hands on the MUFE shadow now


----------



## CurlyCara (Nov 21, 2010)

I just love MUFE 92.


----------



## Aneed (Feb 26, 2011)

Aww this is gorgeous!


----------



## **Blondie** (Aug 31, 2011)

I love this, it makes your eyes POP!!!


----------



## rockin (Aug 31, 2011)

I really love the colours you've used for this


----------



## pixie2088 (Oct 23, 2012)

very pretty


----------

